# Solved: Windows 8 is very frustrating!



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I just bought an HP 2000 laptop with Windows 8 installed. I'm having a couple of problems at the moment. I used the Easy Transfer tool to transfer some docs and files to the new laptop from my desktop which is running Win 7. I was hoping that my Favorites and email addresses would have gone over, but they didn't. How can I do that? Secondly, in the past, when IE opened, I went right to my homepage, but on the new laptop, I go to a search page, 'VAF' first, I don't know why and then I have to click around before I find my home page. Even when I click the 'Home" icon, I still go back to the VAF search page. I'm hoping someone can help me solve these problems. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re the IE are you opening IE from the tiles.
If so having pressed the windows key from the desktop, so you are now on the new type interface, originally called on 8 the metro screen

2.You then right click the IE tile, you should then have the option shown on the bottom of the screen, pin to taskbar and indeed if you have not already done so, pin to start.

3. That is the same with any of the tiles, although some, depending on which you select do not have all options.

4. So having pressed the Windows key on the keyboard and then from there, right click on any blank area, you now see on the bottom right, all applications, you may then choose and again on right click make your selection.

5. If you from the desktop, press the windows key and although there is NO WHERE to type, you do type for instance
*disk*
immediately the screen will change and using the selection of apps (applications) files, settings, you can then complete your typing to eg.
*disk cleanup*
you may then when that appears on the screen, right click and pin to start, taskbar etc,.

6. If you NOW press the windows key, you will return via the screens, on each press to the desktop.

7. The same windows key and return procedure can be used from any open application, including a browser and you be back to where you were.

*8. SO when opening IE from the taskbar and NOT from the new interface metro screen, you then as normal, click tools, internet options and set your home page*

*FAVOURITES*

1. If they were from IE simply copy the file and paste, or copy to flash and then to the 8, and add to the favourites in your C. Users and your name - Favourites folder.

2. email address contact - depends which email system you are using.

FINALLY one of my posts on 8 - shortcuts makes life a lot easier.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for you reply, but I'm utterly confused. I have copied the fovourite file unto a flash drive, but I cannot see how I'm to transfer it to the Windows 8 computer. I have found the folder in C: in Windows 8. My email addresses are taken from Windows Live Mail 2011(Windows 7)....they appear to be in the .vcf format. Please don't think that your instructions were confusing, I just don't know my way around Windows 8....Microsoft has done a great job in confusing me!!!
I've entered the address of my homepage via the internet options, but the homepage still doesn't open when I click on the IE icon.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I see you are watching the topic NOW.

Can you stay on for a bit and we will take it step by step, I will guide you through


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Right here we go
1. On the tiles screen , right click the Internet Explorer tile
look at the bottom of the screen, do you see PIN to TASKBAR
If so click it
Reboot
Go to Desktop
Open IE from the taskbar
Has it opened
and is it now on your homepage

We will as I said take it step by step, if you agree that is the best way for you


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes...that would be great...thanks! I'm going to be using 2 computers, a desktop with Windows 7 that I will use to communicate with you.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OOOps...I'm getting an update on the Windows 8 laptop right now...we'll have to wait...It's taking a long time...


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...the update is fininished...the computer rebooted after the update and it's on the "Start" screen...is that the screen I should be on?If it is, the IE is pinned to the Taskbar and the 'Start' too.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

After rebooting, I am on my desktop, but there is no taskbar. I think that after I transferred some files from the old PC to the new one, the old desktop that I was using came over and all I have is a group of icons on it like as seen on my old Windows 7 PC desktop. What I can do is click the IE icon and I get a screen the says :"The page you have requested cannot be found", but on this page there is MSN CA in the taskbar and if I click on it, I get the home page that I want! If I click the "Home" icon in the task bar, I return to the page the 'cannot be found' again....If I go through Tools ...Internet Options...my homepage address is in the appropriate box.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

click the windows key
are you on the tiles
right click on any blank area
click all apps 
on bottom right

Come back when you have done that


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK..I'm there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now go across the tiles until you find desktop on applications
then click ONCE on it
what appears the same or by any chance different


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

When I clicked on the desktop tile, I got my homepage
May I make a suggestion...since there is a 5 hour time difference, could we continue tomorrow (today, for you..lol)?? It appears that the homepage problem has been solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - can you clarify - do you NOW have a windows 8 desktop with a taskbar OR do you still have the Windows 7 desktop - I did not know we had gone as far as homepage yet

Got it I think, you had IE open, so when you clicked desktop it went back to IE open.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

R you still with me


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you wish seen your 13 now
I am OK if you are I do not go to bed early


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes....the desktop that I have is a picture that I had before with Win 7...there is no taskbar with it but when I click on the desktop, my homepage that I had from Win 7..the one that I want , opens up.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Close down on 8 to just the desktop.
Do not have IE open
press windows key
On start menu do you have DESKTOP tile
If NOT right click on blank area
click all apps
scroll across to desktop tile under applications (Apps)
right click desktop tile - does it show pin to start
if so click it.

Go back to tiles same procedure
find tile 
Internet Explorer
either on Start menu
or on all apps
right click pin to start if NOT there already
or if on start
right click pin to taskbar

come back on that please


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK..IE is pinned to taskbar, ....but I have 2 tiles, one has the IE symbol and Internet Explorer written beside it and the other tile has the IE symbol with MSN CA written beside it. The first tile mentioned can be pinned (at the bottom) while the other cannot be pinned to the taskbar...only to Start.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PIN the one IE and Internet explorer to the taskbar

Now go all apps and find Control Panel it is under windows system heading on far right
right click it and pin to Start and to Taskbar

Now left click Control Panel and in the panel click Taskbar
when that is open 
is autohide clicked if so unclick it#
and is location on screen - bottom
configure that

exit out and go back to desktop

Any different.

NOW I am going now but will be back with you if you are online about 1600 UK time- now 0149

In the meantime, if you open IE from the tiles menu you do not get the USUSAL IE screen as you know it from 7.
If you open it from the taskbar you do.

Also please see my link on my first post of shortcut keys it will make life so much easier for you.

Good to work with you
Sure it will be sorted for you


Forgot
RE favourites
Insert flash pen
open from computer
select all by either right click - or top right of window
copy, using top left of window
open C drive, users, favourites
right click paste


GOODNIGHT


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Actually, I'm very happy with what you have done so far...if only I can transfer my email addresses and favourites..


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good night...Thanks so much. Hopefully the other probs will be solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have said how to transfer your favourites
Deal with other when I return, although someone else may pick up topic in meantime

Good luck with it
see you 1600 Uk time or whenever you are ready and we will clean up the tiles etc for you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Forgot - on tiles - window key from desktop you can drag and drop as you wish to make your start menu

There are ANY number of tweaks for 8 to make it appear like 7 with start menu on desktop etc
It is only MY OPINION but I do NOT recommend them
use the windows key and my other listed shortcut keys
(not my list - Microsofts- I only posted it)

I am CONVINCED that some of these tweaks have caused problems for people.

To shutdown or restart
Windows key + C from desktop - click settings - power

GONE goodnight. - have gone this time


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good day! I think I made some progress...I managed to copy my favourites over to Win 8, but they didn't show up when I click my favourites button...how to get them over there? BTW, yesterday, I opened the control panel in Win 8, but the taskbar was not seen. Is that a problem? So far the homepage that I want is showing up all the time. 
I wonder if, when I transferred some of the files and docs from Win 7 to Win 8, I managed to get Win 8 mixed up? 
If we can my email addresses over to Win8, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good afternoon

1. I am NOT questioning what you say, but could you check please as per my screenshot


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

My control panel on Win 8 looks exactly the same as Win7


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a triple boot 8, 7, and XP I will have to reboot into 7.
Give me a minute

Re Favourites you did copy the actual favourites did you and not the folder
TRY THIS
Go to 7
Open IE
Click File
Click Import and Export
Click Export
SELECT ONLY FAVOURITES
Save to file on flash pen
Come back to 8
Open IE
Click File tab
Click Import and Export
Click Import
What - Favourites
browse to file on the flash pen and follow from there


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm sorry, when I go to Win 7 and open IE, I get my homepage and I cannot find "File"...I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From post # 19:



> and the other tile has the IE symbol with MSN CA written beside it. ... cannot be pinned to the taskbar...only to Start.


That is by design. It is a shortcut to a URL (the MSN CA site using your default--IE--browser) and can be pinned to Start but not to the Taskbar. You can pin it to the Taskbar's IE Jump list (just as in Windows 7) and get to it that way--right click on IE on the Taskbar and then left click on anything in the Jump list.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK found the "file" I had to expand the menu.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

File is on the menu bar - right click at top of screen, on IE click menu bar
Now do you have the File Edit View etc.

Double post with yours, same time, now go back and follow export import


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...I get to Win 8...plug in flash drive...File...select import...then Favourites...now when browsing I find Removable disk (G)...click on it and get list that has Favourites on it...click on favourites and I get a list of all of the favourites...the file name at the bottom of the screen reads' bookmark.htm'.....there is no 'save' botton only 'Open" ...when I click on Open I get an error message saying that File cannot be found. ^%^%$#%$%[email protected]@


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going offline for a couple of hours or so shortly

I am struggling at the moment to understand how the Control Panel in Windows 8
which has the Taskbar as my screenshot
is the Windows 7 Control Panel which has the - Taskbar & Start Menu - 
however GIVE THAT A TRY
Click it and see if you can get it to show from there - is AUTO HIDE checked - if so uncheck

I am reasonably certain this is not the cause of the taskbar problem, but it is worth a try


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your post 33
You click File on IE
You click Import and export
You click Import from a file
You select Favourites
you click Next
you browse to the file you have in the flash pen
you click next again
and follow the rest - it should then after a reboot have your favourites imported into the browser on windows 8

Here it is in detail
If you use Internet Explorer on more than one computer, you can export your favorites from one computer and import them to another. 
To export favorites:

Open Internet Explorer.
Click the Favorites button.
Click the arrow next to the Add to favorites button, and then select Import and export.
In the Import/Export Settings dialog box, select Export to a file, and then click Next.
Select Favorites (and any other settings) you'd like to export, and then click Next.
Select the folders of favorites that you want to export, and then click Next.
By default, Internet Explorer creates a file called bookmark.htm in your Documents folder. If you want to store the exported favorites to a place other than Documents (like a disc or a flash drive), click Browse, and then select a different drive. Click Save. 
Click Finish.

To import favorites:

Open Internet Explorer.
Click the Favorites button.
Click the arrow next to the Add to favorites button, and then select Import and export.
In the Import/Export Settings dialog box, select Import from a file, and then click Next.
Select Favorites (and any other settings) you'd like to import, and then click Next
By default, Internet Explorer imports from a file called bookmark.htm in your Documents folder. Click Next to import the default file, or tell Internet Explorer to import favorites from a difference place. Click Browse and select a file, or type a location and file name to import. Click Next.
Select the folder where you want to save the imported favorites, and then click Import.
Click Finish.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hooray!!!! My favorites are on Win 8!!!! I wonder if I can do the same with the email addresses...I'll try. Did try with no luck.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You did well there

Only just come back online

Now can we confirm please that on the desktop you now have a taskbar at the lower edge of the screen and on that taskbar is IE


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes..it hides itself when not in use...it goes across the whole screen...I'm sorry I meant the Win 7desktop pc....and after checking it's there as well on the Win 8 desktop screen....hiding.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - cannot follow what you mean
ON WINDOWS 8 - desktop do you have the taskbar, that is the bottom bar with the notifications area to the right of that bar, showing clock volume (speaker symbol) etc and on that bar do you have the items, you selected from the tiles menu and on right click on those tiles - you then clicked PIN TO TASKBAR

and if it disappears until you hold on the screen where it would be, then right click click properties, uncheck auto hide., check lock taskbar


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...it's there. time and speaker...there are no 'tiles' just an icon and words...similar to what I have on Win7 e.g. quick launch, show destop, switch between windows, launch internet explorer and a large 'E' button...When I click on the words 'switch between windows' things show up that look like 'tiles' that exist in Win8...is that what you mean?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry, I have to leave now but I will be back in about an hour. If you can make any suggestions about how I can take the address book over to Win 8 I would appreciate it. I'm taking the email address book from windows live mail 2011. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DO NOT WORRY
You are doing well
By the time we have finished, you will KNOW a little more about This aspect of Windows me thinks
See my screenshot

My Windows 8 desktop
on the taskbar - forgetting the notifications area to the right with the clock volume and internet connection etc.

The others to the left are the paint - which I used to send you the screenshot, wordpad, Windows Media Player, Windows Defender the inbuilt anti virus for windows 8, task manager, disk cleanup, windows media centre, Microsoft Help and Support (frequently an overlooked information source), Command Prompt, Control Panel, INTERNET EXPLORER, and File explorer.

NOW I DO NOT suggest that you need these pinned to your taskbar, but the purpose of the exercise is to establish if when I mentioned many posts ago that you could right click a tile and select pin to taskbar -

DID what you SELECTED from the tiles menu - appear on this TASKBAR or NOT
Please go back and try selecting another tile, and then right click, pin to taskbar - does it then appear.

IF YOU CLICK this large E you say you have, next to the last on my left of screenshot does that OPEN IE with your home page.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the mail contacts we need to establish if windows 8 and the desktop and tiles are working correctly before we progress
PLEASE answer my last - post 42

I will NOT be online in an hour but I will post a reply early tomorrow morning say 1000
and then if it appears desktop is correct we will move on to address book contacts


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was able to 'pin to the taskbar' a couple of 'tiles' e.g. calculator and control panel, for now. If I click the 'Big E' from my Win 8 desktop, I do get my homepage!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

GOOD

Windows Live Mail
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-live/mail-import-backup-restore

more or less same procedure as you did with favourites
use csv file
If exporting multiple contacts, select .csv.

Then when you have that in the file you either go to the Windows Live you have established in 8, it is not included and must be installed
OR you follow this
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...cts-into/8101fee4-5907-410c-ae2f-e39caeddead9

To install it on 8 follow this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/essentials-other-programs

and then go from the import as before.

That all said, what was the actual MAIL provider.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm using Windows Live Mail 2011 in Win 7...lately my Hotmail was changed to Outlook.com. The addresses on Outlook were kept from my Hotmail I presume. I guess I must install Window Live Mail onto Win8 to be able to transfer the contacts? An aside.....my Win 8 control panel still doesn't look like yours when open...my imports from Win 7 must have interfered with Win 8?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send me a screenshot of CP please
a picture is worth a 1000 words
with CP open on the desktop
1. press prtscrn key
2. open paint
3. click paste - the image will appear
4. click select and drag mouse around just selection of CP
5. click copy
6. click file then new
7. click do not save
8 on the new blank paint click paste - the renewed image of just the CP will appear
9. Click File and Save as - change file type from Bitmap to JPEG
10. Save to desktop it is easier to find it on the next stage
11. On reply to post click GO advanced
12 on that click - manage attachments
13. Browse to desktop and select image from paint
14 Click upload
POST screenshot will be attached.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hello.....will do... as soon as the updates are installed...I was going to install the Windows Live Mail but I guess the updates interfered.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK will wait to hear from you
I do not use and never have, either outlook, windows live etc
I use Yahoo and on 8 have simply commissioned Mail to be able to send from there.
It is of course only a user interface it is still sending the mail via Yahoo
I will ask if any of my colleagues can provide the definite answer to the Contacts

However lets sort the Control Panel etc if we can.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hopefully it works.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Progress....I have transfered my email contacts from Win7 to Win 8.....wonders never cease!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you did well there, I congratulate you
as that part of my advice was only a Google, as I never have used the Windows Live setup.

Sorry I did not make it clear at first, on that screenshot can you send it like mine with icons rather than 
categories
click categories - choose small icons.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...with categories and small icons...there are about 50 of them....they are in 4 columns...it sort of looks like yours...do you still want a screenshot?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is not the number or the columns it is what they are named
a screenshot would be easier


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK ...here it comes.....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well - you have managed to confuse me - left hand column penultimate - next to last
Taskbar

You said on your post 25


> BTW, yesterday, I opened the control panel in Win 8, but the taskbar was not seen. Is that a problem?


after I had asked on my post 20


> Now go all apps and find Control Panel it is under windows system heading on far right
> right click it and pin to Start and to Taskbar
> 
> Now left click Control Panel and in the panel click Taskbar
> ...


I can only presume that you were looking for the ACTUAL taskbar in Control Panel, rather than the icon
Taskbar - so that you could proceed to configure it to show on the desktop.

I see NOTHING wrong with your Windows 8 Control Panel.
Indeed if you open that on 8
leave it on the screen
then go to the windows 7 computer and do the same
I am sure you will see the differences.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I apologize for the confusion...but I didn't look at the control panel using the icons. The Win 7 control panel lists the taskbar together with the start menu. I'm glad that I was able to accomplish so much, with your help, in this marathon session. Not only are the Welsh great singers, they have also mastered the computer too!!
If there is nothing else that we can do, I will bid you goodnight and many thanks for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are a couple of things I would like to check on, if you will not take long and I think it will be beneficial to you.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK. I'm ready!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright I have already sent you some of these but I think you MAY have missed them, in the flood of posts when we decided to take to step by step.

1. Useful shortcuts to navigate your way round 8
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

posted by me, but not my research from Microsoft.

2. PLEASE DO MAKE that complete system image to an external drive
Use Control Panel - Windows 7 File Recovery - named that way because Microsoft have replaced it with something far more complicated, known as File History, custom image, but to start of with use the Windows 7 File Recovery and create the image on an external drive ASAP
AND create the repair disc.

3. Again in case you missed it, you can drag and drop the tiles around to place them as you wish on your own start menu

4. DO NOT use any defrag other than the windows 8 defrag. You will read of many third party defraggers 
being suggested
Microsoft have enhanced the windows defrag on 8 and unless you change it , it will be set for automatic and I have NEVER had to defrag my Windows 8 drive, ONCE in over four months

5. I suggest you PUT the applications you use most often on the taskbar. As per my screenshot of the taskbar but of your choosing.

6. DO ensure that you have updates set for at least notification as Microsoft are releasing updates for Defender on more or less every other day.

7. Windows key plus C will take you straight to the settings etc and from there click settings and then power and you have shut down, restart
If you click restart and hold shift, you get the special options.
Advanced then Safe mode etc.

There are other ways of getting there, as indeed there are for most navigation on 8.

GOOD LUCK with it.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks. I assume that when I use Win7 File Recovery, it will guide me...along with creating a repair disc. As you can tell, I will need all the help I can get.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed open it from control panel, click on left hand pane - system image
and it will ask if you also wish to create repair disk.
That is a CD it may of course be a DVD but it will fit on a CD
you then make the image on an external drive
If you then make MAJOR changes you create a new image
If simply additions to your docs and pic and music if you wish you create simple backups


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...but I think I have a problem... I posted it. Perhaps you could respond to it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*posted by bigalx58*



> i'm attempting to create a repair disc for win 8. ...i'm using windows 7 file recovery found in the control panel. Everything appears to go well, until i get to the 6th file to be written and everything stops. I can wait for ever it seems.
> The disc is not ejected, so i assume it's not finished. The 5 files that are quickly written on the disc are: Boot, efi, sources, bootmgr, bootmgr.efi, and then there's a heading that says "files ready to be written to the disc(1)' and under that, the file's name is desktop.ini this is where the waiting begins. It's been 25 minutes at least now. If i take the disc out before it's ejected, will it be finished properly? Should i do something with the 6th file myself? Suggestions please. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will come back to you in a few minutes.
Have you set - show hidden files and folder and/or unchecked hide protected operating system files.

When you go computer and open C drive, what is shown please - by way of folders - windows, programs files, users in the yellow colour - folders.
What else please.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

If I understand correctly...I have 97 items listed after opening C:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send screenshot please


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm trying to get the screenshot of the whole view...it may not happen.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...it's not the whole thing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See my screenshot please
First one
Computer and simply click to open C drive

Second one same drive with hidden files showing and protected operating system files showing

I cannot at this moment work yours out.

C Drive - the drive with Windows - to save me running through the whole topic again - is it lettered C


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes, C


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See my first screenshot please
on just one click to open C what is shown on yours the same as you sent before or different.

This is from computer then on C - and just the one left double click

Looking further down the list on the part you have not sent and on my second screenshot do you have ANY of those files - NOT FOLDERS - showing

LOOKING at your screenshot it is confusing me as to how you have ERDNT (which is part of ERUNT - Emergency Registry Recovery Utility) and many other items listed on simply the first opening of C Drive


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The only thing it has is AUTOEXEC.001 to.007. My C drive is referred to as Local Disk C...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It has me puzzled
See this it is an HP topic, but it makes no difference the principle is the same
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03529751

You have created the image file - on an external drive have you OR less preferably on a USB flash which should never really be used for storage.

I am signing off, I am not giving up, but at the moment I have absolutely NO IDEA


----------



## pritesh123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you managed to solve the issue yet? At least, now you want tell that Windows 8 is frustrating


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

What I'm doing right now is using the HP recovery since it is an HP laptop. Hopefully that will do the job if there are any problems in the future.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you open Computer, click once on C drive to select it
Now click the View tab on the top bar of the window
Now click the options on the right of the window
Now click change folder and search options
when that window opens, click the view tab on that window
you will end up as my screenshot
click to check DO NOT show hidden files and folder - if it is not already checked
scroll down to Hide Protected Operating system files and click to check that - if it is not so already
The click Apply and Ok
exit out

Has the view of the C drive changed.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm afraid the view is the same as my previous screenshot. BTW I made the HP Recovery discs...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well was the do not show and hide boxes already checked.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

No, I checked it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Well* was* the do not show and hide boxes *already checked*.


reply


> No, I checked it.


so in order to clarify WERE they checked
OR
were they NOT checked


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sorry...the DO NOT show box, I checked...the 'Hide Protected Operating...' was already checked.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with it
At least we sorted a few things out for you

Please mark this topic SOLVED by clicking the mark solved button on one of your posts - if of course you are content

You can of course always post again if you do discover you have problems

As long as you have a complete backup on an external drive, you should be OK


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks again and I did get an opportunity to 'explore' Win 8 ! Your help is appreciated.!


----------

